# FODMAP smoothie



## Tam79 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi
I've been following the FODMAP diet for approximately one month and I'm still having gas and d. I start every morning the same with a smoothie containing one small banana, two strawberries, 2 handfuls of raw spinach, 1/2 cup of almond milk and some unflavoured, unsweetend rice protein powder. Is this a fodmap mistake? Could this be causing my gas and d? All of these foods are on my of being ok to eat.


----------



## JuliannaCol (Jan 1, 2013)

Tam79, I am not really familiar with the whole FODMAP diet, but let me tell you that sometimes is better to eat things you feel comfortable with, rather than the recommendations from diets, or even the Dr! I don't know about you, but when I am going through ibs crisis is difficult to tell what things are good or bad for you. Lately, i have been eating super bland and healthy things like poached chicken breast, chicken soups, white rice, cooked potatoes, herbal teas and some bread and stuff like that... and I still get d every single day... I feel like I am not getting better anytime soon.. but! you know? One of my pillars is avoiding raw fruits and veggies while I am on a flare... and it works.. So in my very personal opinion, I think that doing smoothies using spinach and strawberries could be part of the gas/d problem? maybe? I couldnt say... I remember I got sick while I lived in Buenos Aires for a while. I got an appointment with a GE and he emphasized in the same thing. I was told to cook apples and pears (oven or poached in water) and then remove the skin... and do the same to carrots as well! I hope it works! Don't lose faith!


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Tam, everything you listed is fodmaps friendly, but it is possible that raw leafy greens could be a problem. I do well with cooked spinach and chard, also with fresh bananas and all berries. So try without the spinach and see if it makes any difference. I've discovered my favorite way to eat spinach and chard (considered more fodmaps friendly than kale and collards) is to cook them down in chicken or other broth with a little potato and then puree for a silky smooth soup. Qualifies as a hot smoothy, I suppose! I like it fine without any added dairy, which is often added to pureed soup, as long as the broth is flavorful to begin with.


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

Spinach is rich in histamine, if it might appear that you have problems with food rich in histamine.

When it comes to fruit and vegetables it is more easy to digest when it is cooked. Maybe you can try to reduce the size of your smoothie and/ or eat some more stabilizing food in one form first. I have problems with fruit on an empty stomach.

I also agree with JuliannaCool. Eat what makes you comfortable and only use specific diets to get educated and as guidelines.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Tam
I would start by taking out the spinach and see if that works.
If you still have problems than cut out the strawberries ( in my smoothly I can only have almond milk, half and banana and some ground flax. Even adding one strawberry will upset my tum...seems I have to have. Bly one fruit at a time)

If after that you're still having probs than look at the protein powder..what exactly is in it?

Good luck


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry typos!
1. Half a banana
2. Seems I have to have one fruit at a time


----------



## Tam79 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I've had 2 days with out that breakfast spinach smoothie and I'm feeling better. I settled for some Rice Krispies day one and gluten free pancakes on day two. I did have a peanut butter,banana, rice protein smoothie as a snack later in the day and that seems to be ok. I'll be changing my am routine from now on.


----------

